#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Stairville LED par64 10 mm

## Tom06

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb destijds 3 stairville led par64 10 mm gekocht en ik ben nog steeds aan het zoeken naar een 4e. 
Ik heb ze bij thoman gekocht (duitsland)
maar nu verkopen ze ze niet meer. Ze verkopen alleen nog de zilveren versie, ik ben juist op zoek naar de zwarte.

Weten jullie mischien waar die dingen vandaan komen of waar ze ze nog meer verkopen? 
Ik heb ook ergens iets vaags gehoort over dat er nog meer van die parren gemaakt zijn maar dan onder een ander merk, jb systems dacht ik. 
En zou het een redelijke optie zijn om de zilveren parren zwart te spuiten?

Alvast bedankt!

Tom

----------


## hardstyle

Als je het goed doet, zou je ze zwart kunnen spuiten ja.

----------


## djs-baasrode

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb destijds 3 stairville led par64 10 mm gekocht en ik ben nog steeds aan het zoeken naar een 4e. 
> Ik heb ze bij thoman gekocht (duitsland)
> maar nu verkopen ze ze niet meer. Ze verkopen alleen nog de zilveren versie, ik ben juist op zoek naar de zwarte.
> 
> Weten jullie mischien waar die dingen vandaan komen of waar ze ze nog meer verkopen? 
> Ik heb ook ergens iets vaags gehoort over dat er nog meer van die parren gemaakt zijn maar dan onder een ander merk, jb systems dacht ik. 
> En zou het een redelijke optie zijn om de zilveren parren zwart te spuiten?
> ...




stairville is een merk van thomann zelf, je kan altijd is mailen naar thomann met de vraag of ze er nog aangeraken of kijk is voor een 2e hands moddel. ze zwart spuiten gaat maar zorg er voor dat alles mooi afgedekt is ( de leds, de verluchting gaten enz...) wat ik wel raar vind is dat je zegt dat ze de zilvere wel nog hebben maar de zwarte niet ik zou toch nog is goed zoeken  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tom06

Tsja ik heb heel het internet al afgezocht maar zonder resultaad.
Dan word het denk toch zwart spuiten. 
Ik haal dan uiteraard eerst de electronica er uit.

----------


## djs-baasrode

> Tsja ik heb heel het internet al afgezocht maar zonder resultaad.
> Dan word het denk toch zwart spuiten. 
> Ik haal dan uiteraard eerst de electronica er uit.



welk model is het ( type)? :Embarrassment:

----------


## tha_dj

Heb ff voor je gekeken bij de site, maar zijn NIET los te verkrijgen.

Koop je gewoon de bundel voor  235,- heb je 4 nieuwe !!!

Opgelost, moet je daar nu een topic voor openen ???

Moet het jaar goed beginnen en heb je mooi 3 reserve of voor extra  :Wink:

----------


## Tom06

Ja en als je onderaan die pagina had gekeken dan had je gezien dat die set ook niet meer leverbaar is.

----------


## tha_dj

Nou......volgens de site staat er: op aanvraag !!!

Maar goed, koop je er 4 van eurolite !!! kost je iets meer (  320,- ) maar heb je ze v/d week in huis.

( zal dan alleen bij de concurrent in DU bestellen, zijn ze goedkoper heb je voor  266,- 4 led par 64 met statief en controller )

Internet is zo makkelijk om iets te vinden !!!!

Je hebt er 3, wil er 4 zijn dus GEEN schokkende aantallen en bedragen, en ja..........hobby's kosten geld.

 :EEK!:

----------


## Tom06

Ow kijk nou, er staat op de site dat ze eind deze maand weer leverbaar zijn  :Smile: 

Dus sorry van het verspillen van jullie tijd, maar toch bedankt voor jullie hulp.

Mvg. Tom

----------

